# Shopbot CNC routers



## Tom in NC (May 14, 2011)

I am considering buying a CNC router. I am considering buying a Shopbot. I am in NC and they are made here. I am thinking about the desk top or Buddy models. I am leaning more for the Buddy because I afraid I will out grow the desk top and regret not going bigger. It will be for hobby use. I know I can't justify the purchase but want one. I am thinking about going to Durham in Jan and take the 2 day course and learn more about programming and the different models. Can anyone provide any feedback on the Shopbot products? Thanks in advance.
Tom


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tom,

I am kind of in the same boat. The Shopbot forum has been a good learning resource.


----------



## Tom in NC (May 14, 2011)

While the coloring this forum I found the Cammaster CNC. It looks like their desktop model has a he same working area as the smaller Shopbt a Buddy. It looks to be well built. Can anyone owning or operating this CNC machine provide the positives and n gatives for this machine? How would it compare to the Ashopbot? Thanks!
Tom


----------



## Tom in NC (May 14, 2011)

I take it that there are no Shopbot Buddy owners on this forum that can provide info on their CNC routers?
Tom


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I have the full 48x96 Shopbot that I like. the buddy is a very good machine for the size but if you think you will need to cut long stuff it takes more space than my machine.


----------



## Tom in NC (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Fixtureman. If I buy I will probably buy the Buddy. I really can't justify spending more than the cost of the Buddy. I just want to make sure it is a good machine. I know very little about CNC machines or the programing needed to run them.
Tom


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

If I were to spend money on a new CNC router instead of building one, I would consider the following small machines (in no particular order).

Shopbot Buddy
Camaster Stinger II 


Both machines are well made. Both machines have great customer service and machines have large group of users online. 

Both machines are expensive (2-3 times what it cost to build your own) but affordable.

Lastly, If I were in your position, I might consider buying a used machine from either of these brands. You will save a lot of money initially and the owner could probably show you the ropes. Check your local Craigslist to see what is available or ask the manufacturers. Sometimes the manufacturer will know of a customer who is upgrading to a bigger machine who is looking to sell.

Bill


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

A used machine is a great way to get into CNC. I bought one and learned how to run it and then upgraded to a new one that was also second hand but still in the crate. The guys that have Camasters want almost as much for them as a new one they think they should hold there value because back when they first started selling the stinger version they could get it. Now that they have a couple thousand out there there are more up for sale. Shopbot has about 10 times more units out so you may get a better deal


----------



## Tom in NC (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replays. As for building one I take it that it would require a lot of welding. I'm not a welder. I have looked on Shopbot and Cammasters forums for used machines. After further looking at the Shopbot Buddy I have concerns with the Table moving. It looks like that would be quite a load on the stepper motor. Leaning more toward the Cammaster.
Tom


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

We own the stinger and it works great.


----------



## Tom in NC (May 14, 2011)

marecat3 said:


> We own the stinger and it works great.


I found on the Cammaster site that there is an individual about 20 miles from me who has the Stinger I. I am going to call him and get his input on it and if possible go look at it.
Tom


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is always a good idea if at all possible. The stinger 1 is what we have and I have had no problems.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Tom in NC said:


> I found on the Cammaster site that there is an individual about 20 miles from me who has the Stinger I. I am going to call him and get his input on it and if possible go look at it.
> Tom


Fantastic plan Tom.

You will be impressed. The Stinger I is built like a mini tank.

Bill


----------



## Tom in NC (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I believe I will give the guy a call tomorrow.
Tom


----------



## COBOB (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry, I just found this. If you still need to talk about the ShopBot Buddy, let me know.



Tom in NC said:


> I take it that there are no Shopbot Buddy owners on this forum that can provide info on their CNC routers?
> Tom


----------

